# Tarpon Blitzes



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I've heared about catching Tarpon and Snook from the surf,but do you ever see giant schools of Tarpon in the surf blitzing baitfish.If it does happen I'm sure it would be awsome.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ive seen 2 or 3 together in sabastian and as far north as jaxsonville but never in schools. they are so big i think a school would destroy a school of pogies in a few minutes flat, lol.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I to have never seen any in schools, but singles are still a awsome site. I havn't yet had the opportunity to catch one in the surf but looking forward to the day. When I've seen them out there they have been just out of casting range  .


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

HappyPappy
I have seen quite a few tarpon just beyound
the breakers this past summer.They were huge
and they were in feeding mode.A good guess would be about 20 to 30 .Do you consider that
a blitzs.  
It was great watching them.  
But wouldn't you know it no rod with me, just out for a strool on the beach.Should have put
Ron POPEALS pocket fisherman in my pocket 
before I left the house .  
Something like that always happens when you least expect it.
T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I would have loved to been there with my 11' GLoomis rod and a 2oz Hopkins spoon.WOW!


----------

